# heres my new enclosure but I may have a problem



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Well is about time to put him in but I realized that I may have an issue.
As I have it planned the UVB adnd heat lamp sit inside the tank, but i realized that with high humidity, moisture may build up on and cause a short or worse bust the bulbs leaving shattered glass in the tank. Im not really sure what to do about it. Anyone have any suggestions. How have you guys delt with the high humidity in contact with lighting thing? Even if I cut holes in the top for them the humidity will still rise out off the holes right?


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 26, 2010)

looks great to me you just need some vents in my opinion.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 26, 2010)

I've used fluorescent "shop lights" in canopies for aquariums that had 100% humidity in them and never had issues with shorting or shattered glass. I do what I can to insulate the wires usually sealing connections with a dab of silicone, but I don't go overboard dismantling things to ensure manufacturer's connections are siliconed.

My father is an electrician and he nags at me about 'breaking code' on some of my projects. I remind him I'm not submitting it to inspection and we discuss the reality of the risks involved. I wouldn't turn a blind eye to an actual risk and he would nag me to death if I tried. But the real risk involved is it may shorten the life span of the wiring. I can live with that.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

I would put some vents in there that you can open and close as needed. I also recommend not to use the red heat lamp. Tegus are not nocturnal. This light can hurt their eyes. I would use a 160W Powersun that has heat, UVA and UVB. Most Tegus like to bask a lot and if the UVA/UVB is of to the side they don't get much out of the UVA/UVB light. This is why I recommend the all in one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

This cage is only 2ftx2ftx4ft. Won't a 160 watt be too much? Obviosly ill need a bigger one later but this was rebuilt from an existing cage so I'm working with what I've got. And I looked up that bulb, 5o bucks plus. Jeez that's alot


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 27, 2010)

If you are going to spend $50 I would just get a megaray. They are worth it, they last at least twice as long and put out better UVB then other bulbs. You shouldnt have a problem with too much heat in an enclosure that size. I use megaray in ALL of my tegu enclosures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

That's the thing I don't really have 50 bucks. I paid about 40 or so for this UVB that I have. And to have to spend another 50 on another buld is relly gonna break my bank. I thought that reptiles couldn't see the light from the infared. I thought it was just for heat.


----------



## Citrinellus (Jul 27, 2010)

bradpaden said:


> That's the thing I don't really have 50 bucks. I paid about 40 or so for this UVB that I have. And to have to spend another 50 on another buld is relly gonna break my bank. I thought that reptiles couldn't see the light from the infared. I thought it was just for heat.



Those bulbs arn't infrared, they're just a red bulb. Cermaic heat emitters give off actual infrared heat.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 27, 2010)

yes, anything Labelled "Infrared" & puts out any visable light is a lie. 
Infrared is heat radiation & is not visable to the naked eye.

But they are also correct Red & "black" lights have been known to cause eye problems. Even leading to blindness, but they are prefectly safe for use with Nocturnal Animals which is why they were created, to produce heat & low amounts of light for night time viewing.

But try mounting your light closer to the ground width ways close to you basking spot and that would help out alot.
Go get a $8 "outside" halogen flood light (90w) to replace the red light you are using.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I went ahead and coughed up the 60 bucks to get the super fancy 160 watt everything except the kitchen sink bulb. Well it was 60 for the bulb and the new dome I had to get for it. So what kind of vents are you guys using. What I had in mind doesn't exist. At least not at lowes or petsmart. So do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I just smelled the cage and I can actually still smell the kilz. Its not strong at all but its still there. Do I need to wait till there is no smell at all? Its been a week since I painted it and I've had a fan running inside of it the whole time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

bradpaden said:


> I went ahead and coughed up the 60 bucks to get the super fancy 160 watt everything except the kitchen sink bulb. Well it was 60 for the bulb and the new dome I had to get for it. So what kind of vents are you guys using. What I had in mind doesn't exist. At least not at lowes or petsmart. So do you have any suggestions?



If you go online to Lowes website you can buy vents that look good and work great. type in { AIR VENT INC. 2" Mini Louver 6/Pkg } into the search items bar. Let me know what you come up with


----------

